
Ask HN: Which good websites degraded their own UX/UI? - thrwaway69
Imgur, reddit etc comes to mind. They have become almost useless and provide a really bad user experience. Full of dark patterns, horrible detection algorithms and moderation tools. Biggest abusers of AMP too.<p>Google search has become annoying and limited. Previously you could set your settings to exclude websites instead of doing it everytime, you had filters too and it didn&#x27;t ignore your words in the quotes (you didn&#x27;t even need those).<p>Notifications have become quite annoying as well. Every app seems to abuse it in a race to get to the top. I wish there was something like spam notification filter but then again, that would give more power to google to decide what goes on and out.
======
Nextgrid
YouTube.

For some reason they decided that conventional page navigation is old-school
and they had to reimplement it in JS (gotta justify front-end developers'
salaries I guess).

Of course, the (obvious) outcome is that navigating between YouTube pages is
slow as an old pig and the conventional, browser-based navigation was faster
(who thought native code with decades of experience and optimisations would be
faster than JS?). I now always press F5 to do a full page reload as soon as
the address bar updates as it's faster than letting their JS-based crap do it.

------
egfx
Most notably Pinterest and Craigslist and most epically MySpace back in the
day.

